# Who's Going fishing.



## Kincomah (Oct 25, 2007)

Is anybody leaving Pensacola late Thursday or early Friday for the rigs. I want to go. I have 25' Sea Pro, but only have single engine. Just want to know someone else is around in case I had a problem. I'm not looking for a baby sitter, just would like to keep in touch with someone while I,m out there. Thanks.


----------



## dsemiklo (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey planning to leave orange beach, al at 10pm on thursday night heading to ram powell and horn mountain. Be on 31 cape horn called "Little Coop". Be on 68 or 69.


----------

